# Its off to the races



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2003)

All rigthy here I go.  After getting off to a rocky start for a couple weeks I have some guidance from a good friend and literally it is off to the races, balls to the walls and no screwing around.  I am for doing two figure competitions one is the end of august and the second is the middle of september.  So that leaves me at 13 weeks for the first one and 17 for the second.  I don't want to hit peak condition for the first because it is the smaller of the two shows but use it for more of a warm up.  The second is the one I want to hit in peak condition.  This is a national qualifier and one that can get some good exposure.  And if all goes as planned I would love to see how far i can go and keep pushing myself.

I am the second day of the new diet which will be changed in four week increments.  And here it is and the only changes are what order i eat the meat, except for the last meal is always either steak or salmon.

training day meal plan (5 days a week)
meal 1-
8 egg whites
1/2c oatmeal
1 tsp flax

meal 2-
4 oz meat
veggies
1 tsp flax

meal 3-
4 oz meat
veggies
1 tsp flax

meal 4-
can tun
1/2c oatmeal

meal 5-
4 oz meat
veggies
1 tsp flax

meal 6-
3oz steak
veggies

non training days (which is HIIT cardio in the evening)
meals all the same except substitute the 1/2c oatmeal with veggies and 1 tsp flax and if no time cut meal 5

off to school and will post training schedule when i get home.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Welcome to IM Shortstuff!  

What are your stats?

I like your meal plan.  I am curious though if you plan on carbing up or refeeding occasionally?  At only 1 C. of oats a day thats only about 45G of effective carbs and thats too low IMO.  

You may want to consider adding in at least another 1/2 C of Oats, Brown Rice, sweet potato or have an apple or grapefrut.  If not than my suggestion would be carb up or refeed.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks Jodi-

I am looking back at what I wrote previously and so for right now, this four week cycle we are staying there, which what i forgot to say is two days a week i also do postworkout cardio, so i add another 1/2c oats to meal5 and take out the flax.  I am sure we will rpobably do carb ups but for now i think we are trying to deplete before the reload.  

Ok stats I am 5'2" and about 135 right now which is definintely heavier then am used to but have been lifting heavier the last couple months, switched to doing 8-10 reps for arms, back and chest and my shoulders are my weakest area so I go for 6-8 on them.  Legs is where i carry most of my weight and a majority of muscle so I go for reps around the 15 range.  I am getting BF% done, well an pinch method to get an estimate but my own experience with myself i am saying right around 20%.

Ok another clarification, i wrote this some what quickly so let me fix things here, lol, on days i do no training but HIIT instead I have my post meal of 4oz meat and 1/2c oatmeal which this is normally meal 5 and then go right into my bed time meal which is steak and veggies.

Ok so for training schedule I hit every body part once a week and abs I try and do every couple of days.  

M-  Legs no cardio
T-  Chest and post workout cardio
W-  HIIT
Th-  Back and AM cardio
F-  Shoulders and AM cardio
Sa-  HIIT
Su-  Arms and post workout cardio

Ok  i think this is everything i can think of as of right now so I am off to play my role as full time accounting student........


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2003)

oh and i already remembered stuff....

supplementation

Multi-vitamin
Calcium 1000mg
Vit. C  100mg
ALA 250 mg every meal
HMB
EC Stack at 5am 10:30am 4pm
L-Carnitine 1000mg prior to cardio

And now that is everything i swear, for now


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok just got home form a kick ass HIIT session on the recumbant bike and I feel awesome!!  Just had to put that in there because these are the cardio sessions that make dread cardio but at the same time I love the way I feel afterwards.  So now it is time to eat so off i go......


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok you have me all confused now.  

Would you mind re-posting or fixing your meal plan.  I'd like to follow your progress but I'm all confused now (I'm carb depleting so I suppose it doesn't take much these days :rof: )  Also, do you know your totals ?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok I am doing 1400-1500 cals with a 50/30/20 which turns out to be 175-180g Protein, 70-80g carbs and 40-50g protein

so ok meal plan on training days 5 days a week-
meal 1-
8 whites
1/2c oats
1 tsp flax

meal 2-
4 oz meat
veggies 
1 tsp flax

meal 3-
4oz meat
veggies
1tsp flax

meal 4(preworkout)
can tuna
1/2c oats

meal 5- (post workout)
4 oz meat
veggies
1 tsp flax

meal 6- (bed time)
3oz steak
veggies

Non training HIIT In PM days-
meal 1 same
meal 2 same
meal 3 same
meal 4 (preworkout) no oats but veggies and 1 tsp flax
meal 5- 4 oz meat or 9 egg whites and 1/3c oats
meal 6 same



Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Yes it help.  

One more question for you.  How much fat are you getting?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2003)

ah 40-50g per day


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh now I see, you said up above 175-180 protein but then said right after that 40-50G Protein.  

Do you think thats enough fat?  Is someone helping you with your meals?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah someone is helping me.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Ok 

Good luck, I'll be following your journal.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Welcome to IM! 

And good luck!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2003)

all righty just got home from an swesome arm and back workout and have to write this all down before I forget.  LOL   Ok here was days workout routine

6am cardio on an empty stomach with 1000mg L-Carnitine & 2 ECA stack tabs

Back workout:

Super set-

hammer lat pull down- 
1 warm up at 45lbs x 10
3x10 @ 50lbs
hammer iso-lateral row one side at a time-
1 warm @ 45lbs x 10
3x10 @ 55lbs

Super Set-

hammer iso-lateral reverse grip pull down-
3x10 @ 45lbs
hammer low-row
3x10 @ 45lbs

Bicep workout-

Closegrip(shoulder width) Barbell Curl-
1 warm @ 20lbs x 10
1x10 @30lbs   1x5@30lbs 1x5@20lbs 1x15 @20lbs  
super set with forearm reverse curls-
3 x failure @ 20lbs

Seated Hammer Curl w/Dumbbell-
1x10 @ 12.5  2x10 @ 10

Preacher Curl WIth Cable & EZ Bar-
3x10 @ 20lbs

Drop Set Cancentration Curl w/Dumbbell-
12.5/10/7.5/5 to failure

My arms are shot and forearms kill and lats will feel great tomorrow  LOL  Off to eat!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2003)

OK tried to write this one time and then my freakiong computer froze at the very last sentence and so lets try this again.  Today, shoulders, tris and abs while it was 80 million degrees in our gym, not sure how many people work out at a 24 hour or have but i swear they are so cheap they won't turn on the air conditioning, so hey at least you lose all your water weight and it forces you to drink more water.  But they are the most convenient and best place to work out in this town since they have the major lead in the market.

Ok enough babbling but here is my workout for today:

5:45am - 45 minutes on the elliptical HR apx. 140-150 varying inclines to work hams and glutes

Shoulders & Tri's Superset-

Military behind the neck press on smith-
warm up 1 x bar x 10
3 x 10 @10lbs

Front Raise cable-
3x12 @ 10lbs

Tricep pushdown cable with wavy bar-
1 warmup @ 40lbs x 10
3x12 @ 70lbs

Concentration side raise with dumbell-
3x15 @ 10lbs

Overhead extension w/cable-
3x12 @ 70lbs

bent over rear delts w/dumbells-
3x10 @ 10lbs

single arm reverse grip pulldown cable-
3 x 12 @ 30lbs

shrugs behind and in front w/dumbell-
3x15 @ 35lbs

Dips to failure

drop set side raises with dumbells

Abs-

decline reverse crunch
3x15-20

decline oblique crunches-
3x 10 (failure) each side alternating sides non stop

decline crunch-
3xfailure

seated ab machine-
1 to failuire

Ok That took me forever but man it felt good, wait great after wards!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2003)

All righty just had to add a little note here but i could not sleep for the life of me last night.  It was about 85 degrees last night and i don't have air conditioning so about 2:30 as it finally started to cool did i fall asleep.  Hence i decided about midnight to nibble on about 2oz turkey burger.  Now it is 5:45am on saturdday and i am on my way to work, ick i know.  Oh well, i will try and tak a nap by the pool later today.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2003)

All right a quick little note today.  Am feeling kinda in a funk, not happy not sad not mad, but all of the above and trying to study for finals at the same time while it is 90 degrees outside and i would so much rather be out there.  But today in about an hour I will be hitting HIIT, not really excited about it but it must be done.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2003)

Ok I think i am going to now a bit more work but also will hold me way more accuntable for things that get put in my  mouth  LOL, put everything i eat on here also, not just what i should be doing.  So here is yesterday:

7:30am-
1/2c oats
8 egg whites
1 tsp flax

10:30am-
can tuna
veggies
1 tsp flax

3pm-
1/2 c oats
4 oz turkey

6pm-
4oz turkey
veggies
1 tsp flax

9pm-
4-5oz chicken
veggies

12amish-  (couldn't sleep it was so freaking hot)
2oz turkey

Plus I drank about 8 liters of water as well as probably a liter of crystal light, so i was well hydrated.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh and because using splenda to sweeten my tea seems to fuel my sweeth tooth i am completely cutting that out also, so if anyone knows a way to make green tea taste better I would love a suggestion, if anyone reads this.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

put coffee in it, hehehehe


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2003)

I need to do something, I HATE TEA!!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

I feel ya babe, I am a coffe man all the way!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2003)

I cup of the breakfast blend from starbuck's and a little splenda after a nice EC stack  LOL  You are definitely ready for the day after that


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2003)

All righty it is the end of the day and time for me to put in my food for the day.  

5:30am-
8 whites
1/2c oats
1 tsp flax

8:30am-
7 whites
veggies
1 tsp flax

12:30pm-
can tuna
veggies
1 tsp flax

3:30pm-
4 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp flax

6:30pm-
9 whites
1/3c oats

9:30pm-
4oz turkey
veggies
1 tsp flax
a bit of jello to sleep on

I am so pooped right now I could fall asleep sitting at my desk but I still haver so much work to do.  Oh I haven't explained this yet but I work two jobs apx. 60 hrs a week and go to school full time as an accounting major.  So I train when I can religiously and actually the structured diet and regimine keeps me sane.  Less to think about and worry about but one of jobs which is three days a week has me getting there at 6:30am and open the bar/restaurant.  Well I am off for the night to study some more for finals and hit the hay.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2003)

All righty just got home from my leg workout and my glutes, butt whatever you want to call them are killing me.

Legs:
Laying ham curl
1 warm up @ 40lbs x 12
3x12 @ 50lbs

Stiff legged dead lift (and i need to buy straps i have finally caved as my forearms died before my legs did)
3x12 @ 25 each side

Abductors-
3 x 15 @ 70lbs

Leg extensions-
1 warm up @ 40lbs x 12
3 x 12 @ 50lbs

Free weighted squats-
3 x 12 @ 25lbs each side

Walking lunges w/25lbs each hand-
3 x 10 (length of gym) for each leg


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2003)

All righty because i doubt i will have time tomorrow to do this considering I have my accounting final and then have to write two two page papers and a 6 page paper, i should do this now.

5:30am-
1/2c oats
8 whites
1 tsp flax

9am-
7 whites
veggies

2pm-
8 whites
1/2c oats

6pm-
4 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp flax

9pm-
3 oz steak
veggies

Ok i am off to bed now.......


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2003)

6/9/03 Monday

Not much to say except that i need finals tobe over cause i need a break, my brain is going to pop.

7am-8 whites, 1/2c oats 1 tsp flax
10am-can tuna, lettuce, couple slices cucumber, couple tomato slices, 1 tsp fax
1pm-1/2c oats, 8 whites
5pm-4oz chicken, green beans and brocolli, 1tsp flax
9pm-3oz steak, brocolli and green beans

Chest-
bench press-1x10 @10 side, 3x10 @ 20lbs
incline bench press-1x10 @15lbs, 2x10 @10lbs
incline cable flys-3x10 @15lbs
pec deck-3x10 @ 65lbs, then drop set to bottom

Calves-
Standing raises-3x15 @ 140lbs
seated raises-3x15 @ 70lbs
raise on eg press alternating non stop inside and outside- 3xfailure

Abs-
hanging leg raises-
1x20, 2x15
bicycle crunch-
3x30 countinuous
abmachine-
3x20 @ 50lbs

6am-  45 min cardio, incline treadmill


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok today is my make shift day off which means HIIT cardio in the eveing only.  To me I love these days.  Plus I had a six page paper to write which just happens to be on the effect of fast food on expanding waist line of American children.  Pretty interesting research and I am never eating fast food again, like I ever did, but just re-enforcing my original thoughts.  So I have one more day of finals and I am done so thank goodness.

Food for today:
5:30am- 1/2c oats, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
9:00am- can tuna, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
12pm- 7 whites, veggies, flax
3pm- 4 oz chicken, green beans and brocolli, 1 tsp flax
6pm- 9 whites, 1/3c oats
9pm- 3 oz steak, green beans, brocolli, mushrooms


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh man been a couple days hasn't it.  Well Wednesday was Back and Thursday was Shoulders and Today is arms.  Everything is going well, been hitting diet for over a week now and weighed in on wednesday at 134 lbs and I am only 5'2".  So now we have somewhere to go from.  I can say after reading some of the other journals I have so much to learn and see and I can not wait because I think I am wanting to see how far I can go with this.  I am only 21 so I have a lot to learn and see but plenty of time to see where I can go with this.  

Ok diet has been the exact same, seriously no deviations so I will just post my lifts.  

Back-
assisted pullups-1x12 @ 10 assist (not sure weight)
3xfauilure @10
one arm dumbell rows- 
1x10 @ 37.5
2x10 @ 40lbs
Hammer Hi-Row-
3x12 @ 55lbs
Lat Pull downs to the front-
3xfailure @ 60lbs
Back extensions w/25lb
3x12

Shoulders-
Dumbell Shoulder Press (seated)-
warm up x 10 @ 25lbs
3x10 @ 30lbs
Standing Alternating front raises dumbell-
1x10 @ 17.5  2x 12 @ 15lbs
Standing Side dumbell side raises-
3 x 10 @ 12.5 then dropset to 5's
rear delt cross overs w/cable-
3x10 @ 40lbs
shrugs- front and rear-
3x15 @ 35lbs
hi-rows with long bar-
3x10 @ 40lbs

Wow and did abs this morning after my 45 min on the elliptical and did 45 min both wed and thurs on the elliptical.  I did reverse cruches, decline crunches, and rope crunch.  Now I am off to wash my car and then hit the gym for some arms.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

OK I did arms yesterday and had longst arm workout for only doing seven lifts.  People were just in a talking mood.  So here was my arm workout have to hurry cause I have to go do my HIIT cardio this morning.

Arms-
Biceps-
seated alternating twisting curls-
warmup @ 15lbs x 10
1 x 10 @ 17.5           2x10 @ 15lbs
standing barbell curls wide grip-
1x10 @ 40lbs        2 x 10 @ 30lbs
standing high cable curls-
3x10 @ 30lbs   1 drop set from 30lbs
drop set cable concentration curls-
starting @ 30lbs

Triceps-
reverse grip pushdowns cable-
warm up @ 50lbs
1x10 @ 70lbs
2x10 @ 60lbs
skull crushers w/dumbell-
3x10 @ 30lbs
rope pushdown-
3x10 @ 50lbs

And after that my arms were toast because I went into the gym with arms hurting from ym back adn shoulder workouts  LOL  But I persevered and made it through.  All righty and off to do my HIIT cardio.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Do you do cardio everyday? Just curious.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

I do 4 days of long duration, 45 min on the elliptical at various inclines and 2 days a week of HIIT and on those days I do no lifting.  On leg day is my only day with no cardio.  Long story but have a shortened time to get down for a show in twelve weeks now so my trainer and I had to give up leeway time of messing with calories versus doing cardio.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Thats alot of cardio.  Arn't you afraid of losing LBM?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

You know I hope not to I really am just doing as my trainer says to do, am taking HMB to try and offset some of the loss.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

If you are going to continue that for the next 11 weeks, you ARE going to lose LBM.  There is no way of getting around it.  You shouldn't be doing that much cardio until the last month, not 3 months in advance.  At this point you should be doing it 3 times a week and focusing more on your diet.  You can go far tweaking a diet without having to increase the cardio until its closer to your comp.  JMHO!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

I guess i will have to talk to my trainer but since this is my first and I am in the rpocessof learning, I don't want to screw things up.  I value your opinion totally.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 14, 2003)

If you are losing  LBM then your body will give negative feed back and your strength would drop and then adjustments be made.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2003)

And none of that has happened if anything have gotten stronger and my intensity is going up which I love and makes me work harder.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok little contract to myself before I head out the door to work this morning, no more crystal light, am switching to splenda and koolaid, no calories and no carbs, nothing in that, and am not eating any of the food at work anymore, am bringing my food everywhere!!!  SO I am down to mustard and splenda as pretty much my only condiments,   Ok off to work.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 15, 2003)

Leg day today  aka Day of pain  LOL

All right I am changing workouts for the next couple weeks and am going for lighter weights and higher reps.  Legs am aiming for between 15-20 reps for three sets.

Lying Leg Curl-
1x20 @40lbs, 2x19 @ 40lbs, 1 x 17 @ 40lbs
Seated Hammer Hamstring Curl-
1x20 @ 35lbs, 2x18 @ 35lbs
Adductors-
3x20 @ 70lbs
Leg Extensions-
warm up x20 40lbs 2x20 @ 40lbs 1 x 16 @ 40lbs
Hack Squats-
3x20 @ 20lbs each side, 1x15 @ 20lbs each side
Lunges on Smith-
2x15 @ 20lbs each side, 1x12 @ 20lbs each side

And needless to say I am saying OUCH!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 17, 2003)

Chest day yesterday and for some reason hunger has been backing off a bit yesterday, not really sure why....but here is chest workout.

Chest-
Bench Press-
warm up @ 10lbs each side x 10   1x15lbs each side x 10 1x20lbs x10 1x25lbs x10
Incline Dumbell Press-
30lbsx10 32.5lbsx10 35lbs x 10
Cable Flys high-
3x40lbsx10
Cable Flys Low-
3x20lbsx10
Pushups-
4xfailure


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok and here is what I ate yesterday.

7:30am-
1/2c oats, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
10:30am-
4oz salmon, lettuce
2pm-
4oz turkey, 1/2c oats (was on the run and in car)
5pm-
4oz chicken, veggies, 1tsp flax
7:30pm-
4oz salmon, veggies
10:30pm-
3oz steak, veggies

I use splenda to sweeten my oats an my tea I drink.  Otherwise that is it.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok I lied, I was starving about an hour ago, after I got done with my HIIT for the day.  I am going a hundred miles an hour and trying to pack for my trip to cali for three days to relax and do nothing except get some sun, read, train and whatever the hell I want, besides work and shcool, since that all starts once I get back.

So I am feeling better about things and dammit I am going to do this and do awesome!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok I just got done doing my good ole 45 minutes of cardio, this time on a step machine, I am kinda in Cali on a mini vacation right now, and weighted myself right before, but I had eaten a meal and drank a ton of water and I weighed 132 at the time!!!  So that means in the last week I have lost probably around 4 pounds!!!  That makes me so happy to know that everything is working!!!    Well off to meal number 2, slept in this morning and man it felt great!  

So far I have eaten 8 egg whites, 1/2c oatmeal and 1 tsp flax, and I am off to eat some chicken and oatmeal with no fat......


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 19, 2003)

Well I got a surprse yesterday and was able to get to the gym, wouldn't have been the end of the world, but it is always a plus.   

So Back workout-
Assisted pull up-
1x12 @ 70 lbs assist
1xfailure @ 60lbs assist
2xfailure @ 70lbs

Seated Cable row wide grip-
1x12 @ 60lbs
2x12@ 70lbs
1x10 @ 80lbs

One armed dumbell rows-
3x12 @ 35lbs

Reverse Grip lat pull on hammer-
3x10 @ 45lbs

Close Grip LAt pull down-
3x10 @ 80lbs

Lat Pull Down Straight arm on cable-
3x10 @ 40lbs

Back extensions-
3 x failure

Then had 4 oz chicken salad andright before bed was a protein shake with 1 tsp flax and apx 30g protein.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 19, 2003)

oh and i weighed myself this morning with nothing in me, and I am down to 129!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 21, 2003)

Ok Time to make up for not wanting to =do anything the last two days so have to put in both workouts for arms and shoulders and HIIT was today.

Shoulders-
DB Press- 10x20, 2x10x25lbs, 9x27.5lbs
front raise DB-2x10x15lbs,10x12.5lbs
side raise DB-2x10x12.5lbs,10x10lbs
rear delt on pec dec-2x10x60lbs,10x50lbs,drop set down to 10lbs
upright row-3x10x40lbs
shrugs DB front and back-3x10x35lbs

Calves-
seated-3x15x80lbs
standing-3x15x120lbs
standing inside-3x15x80lbs
standing outside calves-3x15x60lbs

Arms-
long bar curls-10x30lbs,9x40lbs,2x10x30lbs
alternating DB curls rotating seated-2x10x17.5lbs,2x10x15lbs
hammer curls DB-2x10x17.5,10x15lbs
concentration curls cable-2x10x40lbs,10x30lbs,10x20lbs,10x10lbs
rope pushdown-10x40lbs,2x10x50lbs,10x40lbs
skull crushers-3x10x40lbs
reverse grip pushdown-2x10x60lbs,10x50lbs
dips-3xfailure


Today was HIIT, and man was I tired but I did it!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 21, 2003)

oh and this is day 17....


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2003)

Just got done doing legs and man I am not in major pain but it is that burning feeling with the constant shaking, so yeah I know I will be feeling this tomorrow.  So amm procrastinating working by eating my tuna salad with flax and typing this up.

Leg workout-
lying ham curls-15x30lbs, 2x15x40lbs, 15x35lbs
standing straight leg DL on bench-3x12-15 with 45lbs long bar
Leg Extension-15x40lbs, 2x15x60lbs,15x50lbs
Wide Legged Leg Press-10x180lbs,2x15x160lbs
Front Squats-15x10lbsper side, 15x15lbs side, 2x15x20lbs side

And I am done..........Ok I should work,


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2003)

Well I just got back from the gym, did my chest workout and did my cardio this morning since I woke up about 30 minutes late I had to do the treadmill at an incline for 45 minutes and man do my legs hurt from yeterday.  I am kinda upset and not sure what is going on but I weighed myself at the gym today, about noon and I was still at 134, the same as two weeks ago when I weighed myself at the gym.  So I am going to start posting food and workouts religiously now so I can see what if anything I am doing wrong.

6am 45 min treadmill at an incline

7:30am-1/2c oats, 8 whites 1 tsp flax
10:30pm-can tuna, 1.5c lettuce, few slices tomato and cucumber 2.25oz potato
1:30pm-4oz turkey burger, .75c green beans, .75c mushroom sliced, 1 tsp flax
4:30pm-1.5c lettuce, slice tomato and cucumber, can tuna, 1 tsp flax
7:30pm-1.5c lettuce, slices tomato and cucumber, 4oz chicken, 1 tsp flax
10:30pm-3oz steak and veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2003)

ah the workout I forgot silly me  LOL

SMith bench press-
10x10lbs,10x20lbs,2x10x25lbs
Smith Incline Press-8x20lbs, 10x15lbs,10x175.5lbs
cable flys-3x10x30lbs
Incline fly dumbell-3x10x17.5
Pushups-3xfailure


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2003)

OK I thought I would take this moment to share how BADLY I HURT, ny legs and chest are so sore it isn't funny!!!!!!  So as much as I love the feeling I can hardly bend down to tie my freaking shoe  LOL   OK I just had to bitch and moan for a sec, oh and I have no idea how I am going to pull off HIIT training today  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 25, 2003)

OK I am totally frustrated, I just got back from my AM cardio and it was two weeks after my first weighing and with nothing in me except some water from this morning and last night, I weighed 135lbs, I pound more then two weeks ago!!!!!!!!!!  Ok I am super frustrated now, not like I am going to quit but swtill it is frustrating.  So here is what I ate yesterday and my workout for yesterday.

5:30am-8 whites, 1tsp flax, 1/2c oats
9am-can tuna, 1.5c lettuce, 1 tsp flax
11:45pm-7 whties, veggies, 1 tsp flax
3pm-9 whites, 1/3c oats (post HIIT meal)
6:15pm-4oz chicken, 1c lettuce, slices tomato and cucumber, 1 tsp flax
9:30pm-3oz steak, veggies

1:30pm was HIIT on the upright bike up to level 18


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 25, 2003)

if you are getting stronger you are gaining lean body mass which is a good thing. 530 to 9 am is a long time between meals.  every 3 hours. plus begin reved up from cardio you should be starving !!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 25, 2003)

On Tuesday, Saturday and Sunday I am serving in the bar/restaurant so I have to eat when i can and I have done no mornign cardio because those are either HIIT days or leg day.  I know it sucks but I try and do it at right times but i have to when i can.  It just amazes me and I always have to remind myself about the whole weight misunderstanding, and with stress form other things also, it makes me flip out a litle bit more.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 26, 2003)

Back was yesterday with the normal 45 minutes of AM cardio.

Back-
assisted pullups(am getting stronger 3 sets to failure
Low row hammer strength-1x35lbs, 3x10x45lbs
bent over barbell rows-1x12x70lbs, 2 x 10x80lbs
straight arm lat pull downs-3x10x30lbs
one arm lat pull downs cable-3x12x60lbs
lower back extensions-3x failure

Abs-
hanging leg raises-3x12-15
bicycle crunches-3x15 each side
side crunches-3x15xeach side
machine crunches-4x15x40lbs


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 27, 2003)

Yesterday was kind of an eye opening day.  Things started out greast, did my 45 min in the morning and then went to work and at school I checked my calendar and I realized I don't have as much time as originally thought until the first show.  So kinda freaked out but I am totally trusting that we can get there so as of right now I have 9 weeks and a day until the first show and 12-13 weeks for the second.

Shoulder workout-
smith behind the neck press-10x10lbs each side, 2x10x20lbs side,10x15lbs
rotating front raises DB-4x10x12.5lbs
side raises machine-2x10x30lbs, 6x20lbs, 6x10lbs
rear delt on incline bench DB-4x10x10lbs
Upright row-3x10x40lbs
rear and front shrugs-3x15x60lbs(on a cable like machine hard to explain)

7am-1/2c oats, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
10am-can tuna, lettuce, 1tsp flax
1pm-3oz potato, 4oz chicken
4pm-4oz turkey, veggies, 1 tsp flax
6pm-Protein Bar on the way to school
9pm-3oz steak, veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 28, 2003)

I can not believe what time I just got up in order to do cardio before I eat and start my day.  Does anyone know what 4am looks like???? n Well now two days a week I get to find out what 4am looks like.........man that is early I am so going to want a nap later.   

Arm workout from yesterday-
Standing bicep curl DB no rotation-10x15lbs,10x17.5lbs,5x17.5lbs,6x15lbs,10x12.5lbs
close grip pushup-
10x40lbs, 10x50lbs, 2x60lbs
cable preacher curl-
3x10x30lbs
curved bar pushdown-
2x80lbs,10x70lbs
single arm preacher curl DB-
10x17.5,2x10x15lbs
seated skull crusher DB-
3x10x32.5lbs
Cable Hammer Curl-
2x10x40lbs
Dips-3xfailure

7am-1/2c oats, 1 tsp flax, 8 whites
10am-can tuna, lettuce 1 tsp flax
1pm-4oz turkey, 3oz red potato
4pm-can tuna, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
7pm-scoop whey
9pm-4oz chicken, lettuce, some avacado


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 28, 2003)

Today-

30 minutes long duration cardio on treadmill at incline
HIIT at 3pm

5am-1/2 grapefruit, 8 whites, 1 tsp
8:30am-7 whites, veggies 1 tsp flax
12pm-veggies, 1 tsp flax, 4oz turkey
3:30pm-protein shake with glutamine
6pm-veggies, 4oz chicken, 1 tsp flax
9-10pm-3oz steak, veggies


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 29, 2003)

Ok today:

leg day no cardio

45 sec rest between sets and 2 minutes between exercises
seated hammer hamstring curl-35lbsx15, 45lbsx15, 40lbsx15, 40lbs x 15
laying single leg ham curl-3x15x10lbs
leg press high and feet close-(weight per side) 45lbsx15, 70lbsx15, 80lbsx15, 90lbsx15
Squats- 25lbs each side x 15 x 4 
single leg press- no weight x3

5:15am-1/2c oats, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
8:15am- can tuna, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
11:30am- 4 oz chicken, 3 oz red potato
2:15pm- 4oz turkey, 1.5c green been, 1 tsp flax
5:00pm- 4oz turkey, 1.5c green bean, 1 tsp flax
8:15pm- 3 oz steak, 1.5c green bean


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2003)

love the journal....looks like your well on your way


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 1, 2003)

Ok J'Bo you are way too awesome as is Jodi and Jenny and everyone here!!!  I am so excited that things are going as well as they are, just a bit tired right now from lack of sleep and lots of work and homework.  Well I did my chest workout yesterday and did my am cardio too, and it hurt like hell!!!!!!!!! 

Chest-
DB bench press- 10x25lbs, 2x10x30lbs, 10x32.5lbs
Pec Deck Fly- 10x75lbs, 10x60lbs, 10x65lbs
Incline DB Bench Press- 3x10x27.5lbs
kneeling incline cable fly-3x10lbsx10
pushups- 3xfailure

Food-
7am-8 whites, 1/2c oats, 1 tsp flax
10am-can tuna, lettuce 1 tsp flax
1pm-3oz chicken, 3oz potato
5pm- 4oz turkey, 1.5c green bean, 1tsp flax
8:30pm-3oz steak, 1.5c green bean


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

> DB bench press- 10x25lbs, 2x10x30lbs, 10x32.5lbs


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow, you have a GREAT journal.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Why thank you, I figure the more detialed the better, plus with my great (ok not so great sometimes) memory, I should put it all down plus how I felt, so I can easily access.  If I try and remember, yeah RIGHT!!!! :nut"  

  Plus I am just taking after everyone else here..........


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Yesterday was an interesting day, got up late, so had to do HIIT cardio right after work and then on the way to school had to do my 30 min of other cardio.  MY LEGS HURT SO BAD!!!!  They were still sore from doing legs on sunday and then add that on top, they are screaming at me.  

  

Food-
5:15am-1/2 grapefruit, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
8:15am- 4oz chicken, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
11:45pm- 4oz chicken, lettuce 1tsp flax
2:30pm-30g protein, 10g glutamine
5:30pm- 4oz turkey, 1.5c green beans, 1 tsp flax
9pm- 3oz steak, 1c green bean


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok I am going whine for a sec because my legs are so pumped and I feel so flat and fat.  AHHHHH  I hate these days!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2003)

well babe i am right there with you. i start starving tomorrow.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 2, 2003)

Just curious, what is your average daily caloric intake?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Right now about 1300-1500


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

I will be a little more specific now.  I eat about 5-6 mainly six meals a day and for right now this is what I am averaging, mainly proteins and fats and a few carbs.  Then coming up things will change and then change and then keep changing as they get closer.  How I am not so sure right now, but you will see I guess as I get there and when i find out  LOL   

And man I am really getting an urge to go dancing!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2003)

well come down here ss....i am heading to the club Saturday for a night of


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh I so would in a heart beat, man all my girlfriends are getting married and they are only 21-22!!!!!!!!!!!!  So they are no fun anymore, I am halfway tempted to go alone!!!!  I am not afraid I know most of the bouncers from the gym  LOL    This is such a small town sometimes  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

Great journal Shortie! 

Hey, you and I and J'bo need to go out dancing!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

Ok lets see here yesterday, 7/2/03 which by the way now Legally Blonde 2 is out!!!!!!!!!  And you know I am so going to see that this weekend!!  Those movies are my fav movies and my theme movies  LOL

WOrkout yesterday oh yeah, Back-

Behind neck lat pull hammer strength- 10x45lbs each side, 3x10x55lbs each side
One armed row hammer strength-10x45lbs, 3x10x55lbs
High row on cable-10x60lbs, 10x70lbs, 12x70lbs
close grip cable pull down-10x60lbs, 10x70lbs, 8x70lbs
assisted pullups-3xfailure wide grip
low back extensions-3xfailure

oh did my AM cardio of 45 min and did abs
hanging leg raises, oblique crunches, concentration crnches on decline, machine crunches


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

we will all wear our low rise pants and cropped shirts and shake our groove thing  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh food I almost forgot, it never changes  LOL

7am-1/2c oats, 30g protein whey (ran out of eggs oops) 1 tsp flax
10am- can tuna, lettuce 1 tsp flax
1pm-3oz potato, 4 oz turkey
4pm-4oz chicken, 1.5c green bean, 1 tsp flax
7pm- 4 oz chicken, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
10pm- 3 oz steak, 1.5c green beans


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> we will all wear our low rise pants and cropped shirts and shake our groove thing  LOL



Well of course!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

Man so much to catch up on now.  Oh went and saw legally blonde two and LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so buying it!!

Ok workouts-
7/3/03-  30 minutes AM cardio & HIIT cardio in the afternoon
food the same as always ( too much to enter to add in food too)

7/4/03-
Shoulders-
Military press w/smith- 10x10lbs, 3x10x15lbs (each side)
cable front raises single arm- 3x10x20lbs
side laterals straight arm- 2x10x10lbs, 6x7.5lbs, 6x5lbs
cable rear delts- 3x10x35lbs
upright rows superset with shrugs-3x40lbs (UP row) 3x35lbs (shrug) both 10 reps
45 minutes cardio postworkout

7/5/03-
Legs (45 sec rest between sets)
laying leg curls-15x30lbs, 15x40lbs, 2x15x50lbs
stiff leg on bench-15xbar, 15x5lbs (each side) 15x10lbs
leg extension-15x40lbs, 3x15x50lbs
wide leg squats-15x20lbs, 2x15x30lbs(each side)
one legged leg press- no weight 3x15

7/6/03-
HIIT cadio


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh and am starting tribestan at the end of the week or in the next few days and am adding yohimbe to my green tea, ec stack combo asap, like tomorrow.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

Good stuff!!!!!!!,  nice job


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

thanks peanut butter god


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

Ok had to hurry up and write this and vent before my class, which starts in ten minutes.  went to the gym and had the worst chest workout in a long time.  Three reasons:

1.  tired, up until 12:30am and woke up at 4:15am for flight home to oregon.
2.  sun burn on shoulders and back not good for chest day
3.  NO ONE WAS KIND ENOUGH TO SPOT ME TODAY!!!!!!!!!

The last reason is the most irritating.  If I need help usually someone in the whole freaking place is feeling to help, but for some reason, everyone seemed to have something stuck up there %^&!!!!  I almost dropped the bench bar on me twice, so meant i had to lower the weight twice, irritating when i could have done a few more with a spot, and the same thing with doing incline benches, had to lower the weight a few times to not drop it on myself.  I swear I will go out of my way to help someone if they need it, why are people so freaking dumb sometimes!!!!!!!!   

Ok but here are my entries for today so I can get to class.

Chest-
bench press- 10x10lbs (each side) 10x15lbs, 7x20lbs, 6x15lbs, 10x10lbs
Incline Bench Press- 10x5lbs, 4x15lbs, 9x12.5lbs, 8x12.5lbs
Cable Crossovers- 3x10x40lbs
Pec Deck Drop Set starting at 60lbs and going down 15lbs each time
Incline Cables Standing- 13x10lbs, 11x10lbs, 10x10lbs
2 sets pushups to failure (which was like 6) 

45 minutes elliptical posty workout cardio

5am-30g protein, 1/2c oatmeal, 1 tsp flax
9am- 4oz turkey, 1.5c green beans, 1 tsp flax
11:45am- 4oz chicken, 3oz potato
2:45pm- 4oz turkey, 1.5c green beans, 1 tsp flax
6pm- 4oz chicken, lettuce 1 tsp flax
9pm- 3oz steak, 1.5c green bean


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

Ok feeling a bit better about the whole workout thing and not quiet as run through the ringer, got some great sleep last night and it was much needed.  Still am thinking I am holding a bit much and would like it to leave and go away, far away.

But becasue I did on sunday what I should have done today that means today I am doing abs and calves and postworkout cardio, since I got up at 4:45am anyways for work.  

but here is what I have eaten so far.  5am- 30g protein (out of eggs annoying) 1/2c oats and 1 tsp flax.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

you are going to take yomb and trib? 
someone is gonna need a chastity belt to keep you from pouncing on all the men in your area....or a back up generator


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

Well it is a good thing we are different coasts then isn't it, then there is plenty of men to tackle for the both of us  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

you got that right


----------



## sawheet (Jul 8, 2003)

Figures two horny women soooooo  far away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 8, 2003)

and one horney male here in between.  Sucks not having a girl freind around when you need one.  12 weeks before contest it can get pretty lonely esepcailly with all this elevated test.  UGHHH


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

so that is what you want a girlfriend for?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 8, 2003)

No that's not the only reason....just making a comment it can get frustrating at time : )


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

i c


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2003)

So ok it is decided we can all be lonely horney people all together now    man i miss soime good stuff when i go to work.  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

Well today is a beautiful day and watched the sun come up while doing cardio, 45 minutes on the incline treadmill, did the elliptical past two days and just needed to switch things up a bit.  Enjoyed my 1/2c oatmeal and egg whites and now time to put in what I ate and did yesterday.

5am-1/2c oats, 10g protein, 1 tsp flax
8am-4oz chicken, lettuce, 1 tp flax
11am-3oz chicken, 3oz potato
2pm-4oz turkey, 1.5c green bean, 1 tsp flax
6pm-9 whites, 1.5c green bean, 1 tsp flax
9pm-3oz steak, 1.5c green bean

Calves-
seated inner and outer calves 3 x 15 @ 45lbs
seated normal calves- 3 x 15 80lbs
hammer strength seated straigt leg calves-3x15 115lbs
single leg calves on leg press super set with single leg standing no weight raises-3x12 30lbs (on leg press)

Abs-
isolation crunches on decline
vups
hanging leg raises

then 45 minutes on the elliptical


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> So ok it is decided we can all be lonely horney people all together now    man i miss soime good stuff when i go to work.  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey now, just because some of get some and some of don't doesn't mean you have to laugh 

Ok I am laughing too  LOL  Cause that is pretty dang funny


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

Thursday July 9th-

Time to vnt for a sec if you all don't mind.  I got up and did my cardio this morning and just got done eating breakfast and i don't what the deal is but I just am not feelig like I will ever get down to my goal in three months.  I don't now if any of you compete and if you feel like this at times, but it is so hard when by yourself everyone around you think you are crack for doing what you are doing.  So there is a definite lack of support.  I guess I will just keep doing what I have been doing and just try and push myself and lets cross our fingers this is enough.  Ok back to being happy go lucky me, had to vent for a sec.

   :bounce:


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 10, 2003)

If you keep thinking like that the extra stress is going to prevent your body to getting in the shape you want it.  Stress can make your body release high levels of cortsiol and can transform an incredible phyique in to trash. I had it happen and no matter what supplements or even drugs you take can combat it.  So just stay positive and don;t be so obessessive about it. It is a learning expereince every time you get ready. In the next 12 weeks you will learn more about your body, mind and spirit more then any other time.  So just stay postive and don;t sweat things and let things fall into place.  OTher wise if you try to rush things they always have a way of back firing in your face (SIGH) ....I learn this in many aspects of my life


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

I know but you know how it is sometimes, you just have to let it out.  I always feel better after talking or putting it out there, not leaving it sitting in me and stressing me out anymore.  I know I know I know this is the downfall of my personality.  It is all or nothing.  I just have to try and forget that.    But I know there are a few there and they are helping all they can


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been there and done that. I am one week out form my Figure comp and feel like backing out, ...I got like this last year too. But the end result was fantastic, and I know in the bottom of my heart it will be even better this year.

 You just have to have faith and keep moving...it WILL pay off in the end


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

I know this isn't quite the same, but when I was boxing, the fitness portion was left up to me.  If I wanted to do well, then I'd put in the extra effort to get in shape.  If I didn't, I'd pay a high price.  I remember running in the early mornings thinking, I can take this road and head back early ... but in doing that, I'd only harm myself.  It all comes down to a matter of will and want you want.  If you want to do well, not even a lack of support will stop you.  And as you've written, just venting has helped.  Although we can only give you written support, I'm sure everyone here will be there with you in spirit!  

Now ... let's focus on the remaining 12 weeks and kick some a$$


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

You guys are the best!!!  Honestly, it is great, I feel much better and ready to kick my shoulders into some pain tonight   

Yesterday-

7am- 1/2c oats, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
10am-can tuna, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
1pm- 4oz turkey, 3oz potato
3:30pm-4oz chicken, 1.5c green bean, 1 tsp flax
6pm-can tuna, lettuce 1 tsp flax
9pm-3oz steak, 1.5c green bean

am taking 4 lever tabs per each meal just added a week ago now.

Back-
assisted wide grip pulls ups-4x12-15
seated low cable row close grip-1x10x50lbs, 3x8-10x60lbs
T-bar rows-10x45lbs, 10x55lbs, 5x55lbs, 10x45lbs
one arm lat pull down cable full stretch-2x10x70lbs, drop set 70/50/30
seated row machine drop set-90/70/50/30lbs
low back extensions-3x12-15

Anyone have any good back ideas feel free to let me know, am having a hard time feeling a good pump in my back lately, not sure why.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

I sometimes do drop sets ... ex. 45 to failure and then drop the weight to 30 and go to failure again.  Just an idea.  I guy told me he uses the machine to assist in backup pullups after doing pullups with his bodyweight ... so tonight, I'll add 70lbs and then head for the assist machine to get a great lat workout.   I can't wait to try this


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

ss.......believe me everyone feels like baking out at some point....i have at all 5 competitions....i usually have a breakdown the week i start dieting and 3 weeks before the comp.

you can do it..........put your ass into it


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *you can do it..........put your ass into it  *



nice


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

It seems that many of us gals are really putting our ass into it!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2003)

thanks NT 

now  my ass

i feel like the majic word of the day is ASS

and its National Ass Day


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> It seems that many of us gals are really putting our ass into it!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> now  my ass



you'll have to wait in line my dear ...  ... I'm a  commodity


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

> Anyone have any good back ideas feel free to let me know, am having a hard time feeling a good pump in my back lately, not sure why.....



Straight Arm Pulldowns
One Arm DB Rows
One Arm Hammer Pulldown
Plate Loaded High Rows
Seated Good Mornings

Hope that helps


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

think the only i have never do or work into my routine is the seated good mornings, those work well for the lower back???  You would use a barbell, or do you use the long bar??


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

I use the straight bars with the weight already on it.  Just be carefuly, yes they work low back.  How bout Hyperextensions?  I usually superset the Seated GM with the hypers.  Really Burns!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

seated gm??  I go back and forth between doing hyperextensions no weight complete isolation and going to burn out, and sometimes weighted on a machine or on the thingy, you know what i am talking abot  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Seated Good Mornings 

Try doing hypers with a 3-1-3 tempo with weight.  3 sec. down, 1 sec pause, 3 sec up.  Wanna feel burn, try that. 

Also how bout these:

Reverse Grip Straight Bar Cable Rows
Rack Pulls
One Arm High Cable Pull


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

need to do the reverse grips some more, forget about those and love them!!!  I love rows!!!!  rack pulls???


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok just had to say this but just saw a klondike bar commercial and looked SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD!!!!!!!  Made me realize I am getting starving!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Rack pulls:  Its sort of like a half dead lift.  Put the BB about an inch below your knees in a rack and deadlift it but only go down to slightly below knee level oppose to the floor.  You can go much heavier than a deadlift.  They kick ass!  One of my favs


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

oh sounds like something i will love, heavy lifting with everything except my legs is one of my fav things to do!~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Me too!! :  Except I love doing legs.  That is unfortunately the reason I'm trying to shrink them now.  I got a little carried away   Because I want the muscle to shrink I squat with such little weight now that I feel like a wuss


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh yeah I have been shoved onto the do as much as you as hard as you can, for 15 reps with 45 sec max between sets, talk about wanting to puke!!!  Legs have never been a rpoblem area for me, but am goig to look at your leg workouts for some new lifts


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

Check out one of my old journals instead.  My recent journal has my wussy leg workouts! 

I have a journal that went for 5 months.  Here try this one instead


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice thanks Jodi!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

GREAT SHOULDER WORKOUT!!!!!!!!!!

seated arnold presses- 3x10x20lbs, 6x17.5lbs
seated rotating front raises-3x10x10lbs
seated straight arm side raises-3x7.5lbs, 5x10lbs
bent over rear delts-3x12x10lbs
upright row on smith- 10x(each side)10lbs, 2x10x12.5

did 45 minutes on the ellipticall in the morning

6:30am-1/2c oats. 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
9:30am-can tuna, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
12:30pm-3oz potato, 4oz turkey
3:30pm-4oz turkey, 1.5c green bean, 1 tsp flax
6:00pm-can tuna, 1 tsp flax, lettuce
9:00pm-1.5c green bean, 3 oz steak


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 12, 2003)

Yesterday-

7am-1/2c oats, 1 tsp flax, 8 whites
10am-can tuna, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
1pm-1/2c oats(still out of potato) 4 oz turkey
4pm-4oz chicken, 1c cuces
7pm-1.5 scoop protein and 1 tsp flax
9:30pm-3oz steak, .5c green beans

Arms-
rope pulldowns-10x50lbs, 10x60lbs, 6x70lbs, 6x60lb s, 5x50lbs
standing single arm precher curl-10x15lbs, 10x17.5, 5x17.5, 5x15, 10x15
reverse grip pulldowns-10x60lbs, 5x70lbs, 6x60lbs, 10x60, 12x50lbs
seated rotating curls-3x10x15lbs(last set last 5-6 assisted)
close grip press-2x10x60lbs, 8x60lbs
21's with barbell-30 x7 for bottom and upper and 20lbs for full range, then 20lbs for last two sets


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

7/12/03

5:15am-1/2grapefruit, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
8:15am-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
12:15pm- 4oz turkey, 1c cuces
4pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 10g glutamine
6:30pm-4oz chicken, 1c green beans
9:30pm-3oz steak, 1c green bean


2:30pm- HIIT 
7:45m-30 min on incline treadmill

Ok leg workotu for today
laying leg curls
seated single leg curls
stiff legged deads with DB
adductors
leg press high and close
squts on smith, 2 sets of 15 & drop set
leg extensions
I am going to throw up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

Oh and because I am sure you all are so excited with me, BUT I NO LONGER HAVE TO WORK SATURDAY AND SUNDAY AT 6:30AM!!!!!!!!!!!   I am so excited, this means I can have somewhat of a social life.  I miss going dancing on friday and saturday nights so that is like the first thing I am doign!!!!!!!!!!!!  SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok thought I was going to die today doing legs, I have never had the whole actually spin while I was squating before and totally freaked me out but afterwards felt even worse, you know that feeling when you feel like you are about ready to puke if you make too many movements and that if you close your eyes you are so going to hit the floor and then all of a sudden you just get the chills, yeah that was me today doing legs.  Thought I was going to die  LOL

5:15am-8 whites, 1/2c oats, 1 tsp flax
8:15am-1.5scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
11:15am- can tuna, 3oz red potato
2:00pm-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
5pm- 4oz turkey,1.5c cuces 1 tsp flax
8pm-3oz steak, 1c green beans


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

oh man i am still completely stupid from that workout, here is what I did
all sets of 15
laying leg curls-30lbs, 40lbs, 50lbs, 40lbs
seated single leg curl-20lbs
stiff legged w/DB-35lbs, 37.5lbs, 35lbs
adductors-90lbs
leg press-160lbs, 170lbs, 180lbs, 190lbs
squats-35lbs, 35lbs
drop set squats til failure-35lbs, 25lb, 10lbs
leg extensions-40lbs


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2003)

ss...great leg workout.
at what point did you almost black out and 
just so i know for my next leg day 
it will all be worth it in the long run....at least thats what i am told


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

the drop set squats made me almost pass out and then the throw up feeling was doing the leg extensions after that, yeah forgot all my stuff in the gym as i left today so meant i had to walk some more to go back and get it  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2003)

i should laugh cause he will probably make me do the same thing tuesday....need to buy a padded toilet seat


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

LOL, i am wandering about the three flights of stairs i have to go up and down to myt apartment and cardio tomorrow is going to SUCK!!!  Luckily I don't have to do the step, would make my ass huge!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2003)

i love the stepper....makes for a nice round booty....i love cinnamon bun butts


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

well let me get mine lean like your then we can have contest on the step mill


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh man i am still completely stupid from that workout, here is what I did
> all sets of 15
> laying leg curls-30lbs, 40lbs, 50lbs, 40lbs
> ...


You mentioned in Stacey's journal that you were always looking for variations... have you ever tried 1 1/4 laying leg curls?  My hams never would show up til I started those and they help with my calves as well!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

never done that can you explain and I will try them on sunday


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

on a lying leg curl machine, bring the curl from the bottom to the top and in the same motion, bring the curl down a 1/4 way and back up to the top


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

that sounds like a throw up one, will have to do!!!!!  man i am addicted to that feeling now  LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 14, 2003)

J'bo shes talking about 21's or lucky 7 with your hamstrings : )


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

hmmmm, that would work for extensions too, ooohh got some good ideas now


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Front Squats
Plie Squats
Feet Forward Smith Squats
BB SLDL
Good Mornings
Hypers for the hams and butt - pad at knee and above knee level
Step Ups
Back, forward, side lunges


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

so um coach you seeing that, lets come up with some good ideas


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes that plan would work but i would change up from squats to leg presses. Bascailly you varing the feet postion will hit different areas of the quads. Bascally I like to do leg presses and some for over squats movement in every work wether it be hack, smith machine, free squats, front sqauts or squat machine it self.  My legs aren;t the biggest but MR "chicken legs" is getting close to the mid 600's each week.  but now I won;t go over 500 and ust rep it for 8-10 times with strict for since i'm in contest prep.  but leg presses I will push the limit to 1600-1800 lbs for a good set of 6-8 reps for a good 2 sets


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

well then each week we can juast do something diff to hit diff areas, want to focus on hams next workout, trhey haven't had a good punishing in awhile  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

That avi pic of fade's bum... it was taken before he ever did a squat!  He used to only do leg press... max is like 1500 lbs, no lie!!!  He says the higher you place you feet the more of the upper butt you'll hit, you know to round it out.

Although, you already have a great booty...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> well then each week we can juast do something diff to hit diff areas, want to focus on hams next workout, trhey haven't had a good punishing in awhile  LOL


If you like the puke feeling, try 100 reps in 4 sets of Good Mornings!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

those are so in my back workout for wednesday, trying those puppies, and thank you mam you have a great ass too!!!!  It is weird how much one ejoys punishing ones sels  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

AHHHHHHHH I hink my legs are going to fall off, They didn't hurt until I started to do my 45 minutes of cardio on the eliptical.  About 12 minutes into it I started to get cramps in my quads, ny ass, my hams, it sucked so bad, i had to turn the resistance down because my legs hur so bad.  But I made it through all 45 minutes so I give myself props.  Oh and had a GREAT chst workout, felt almost the same intensity as my leg workout yesterday.  

7am- 1/2c egg oatmeal, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
10am- 1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
1pm- 4 oz chicken 3 oz potato
6pm-1.5 scoop protein 1 tsp flax
9pm-3oz steak, green bean

cable flys- 10x10lbs, 3x10x20lbs
incline cable flys- 3x12x10lbs
incline bench press-3x10x10lbs each side
bench press- 2x10x10lbs, 8x10lbs, 6x5lbs, 7xbar onl
could not do more then 10pushups on my knees after that  LOL

Abs-
hanging leg raise
oblique decline crunches
decline crunches
machine crunch


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> those are so in my back workout for wednesday, trying those puppies, and thank you mam you have a great ass too!!!!  It is weird how much one ejoys punishing ones sels  LOL



For back they are seated Good Mornings  Have fun!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Just a little side note and I know a few people will laugh at this, BUT I CAN NOT WALK!!!!!!!  I feel like I will fall over the minute I get up, my legs hurt more then I can explain.!!!!!!!!!!!  WHY DO I DO THIS!!!!  

Oh yeah   I LOVE IT!!!!   And I am suppossed to be doing HIIT today, scary!!!!!  Ok off to try and get dressed somehow  LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 15, 2003)

Just say it PAM - I'm a bastard LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

No, you aren't a bastard, but how the heck am i suppossed to move these lead wights at the intensity I am suppossed to???  IU swear I got out of bed today and almost fell over, plus I don't think the lack of sleep is helping either, am averaging like 5 hours a night right now   AHHHHHHHHHHHH   I Need school to be over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh and i wonder how my chest is going to feel now..........maybe a good chest massage would be good


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

i will be joining you in the sore leg department tomorrow ss.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

How about we gang up and make him be in pain too  

Yeah that would be fun, but I think we might have to coerce some of the other guys or gals hee to help us  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

i am in on that one 

he always asks my opinion on meals though...and says he is going to do it....then doesnt


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

hey, he asks your opinion?????????  LOL  Don't ever think I have had that happen


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

it was a first...i think that he was desperate


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Man the master cumbles  LOL  But you are the smart one too    Me am the newbie trying to learn from the masters


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok HIIT today killed me!!!!!!  I could only go to level 16 when normally I get up to 18-19 but oh well meant that I had a kick ass leg workout.

Also did 30 minutes on the treadmill on an incline

6:30am-1/2 grapefruit, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
12pm- (don't yell at me long sotry but was at work longer then I was suppossed to) 1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
3pm- 4oz turkey, 3 stalks celery, 1 tsp
6pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 10g glutamine
9pm- 3 oz steak, 1.25c cuces

MAN I AM STARVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

well since you corrected my little problem J'bo I went back to normal eating 4 TBSP of hemp oil a day does work miracles as well as brown rice and cutting veggies.  I got a damn meeting today and screwed up my meals so I will be short by 600 calories SHIT and I was even getting leaner.  Oh cardio I had a hard time sprinting its been a while But I coudl go for ever on the tread mill on incline.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

i was at the gym last night and my freind Tony asked me if i got tity implants.  My training partner jake, is making incredible transformation as well hes a natural 220lbs with abs and still benching in the low 400's.  He just hates cardio and like to sneak some icecream in every once in a while LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

every once in awhile?????????   Hey at least some things are easier for him then others, did you get noe about should I up trib from 3 a day to 4-5???


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

you were lat time doing 4 a day for now keep it at 3 a day after your first cycle of about 28 days then 5-6 days off because of monthly visitor then up it to 4


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok sir, i am having a good time looking at yours and j's backs, since i am doing back today, am thinking doing lat pull downs cable wide grip, low row on hammer, one armed rows with DB, wide grip pull ups (drop set) and end with good mornings seated, you opinion???


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Shortstuff,
What do figure comp's consist of?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

You are best off asking j'bo she is quiet experienced in this area, but mine consists of four rounds, 2 rounds of pre judging in a two piece and a one piece and then the evening show which is one piece and two piece again.  Judging is based on physique (muscle and symetry) and beauty.  Hope this answers your question.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Just thought I would share some thoughts I have had last night and this morning.  I had a wonderful kick in the pants from a very good friend last night and told me I need to remain focused and stop freaking out.  I need that every now and then, it is just in my nature to react when things don't appear to be going as I want them and I am not a very patient person so they reminded me I need to be and to relax and go with the flow.  They also reminded me that I am doing this for myself so this means I need to stay focused on myself and no one else matters at this point except for one or two people and they know who they are.  

So I laid there in bed last night think about this and it all makes sense, complete sense.    Then when I woke up actually early for my morning cardio, I was up by 4:50am, and at the gym by 5:10am, the sun was starting to come out, the birds were starting to sing and I just felt a million times better.  My mind is at ease and I am at ease.  It doesn't matter to me what people say and want me to do because I need to be doing what I want in my life and what is the best for me and my goals.  Which at this point means no more trips!!!  I am done traveling until at least the end of october.  I will get no where if I am not in my house with my food and in my comfort zone and my routine.  It just has to be that way and I am ok with that.  So thank you for a kick in the ass and i am kicking my ass and enjoying it    That is key to me right now, this isn't a pain in the ass this and everything I am doing I love!!!!!  I love giving myself a goal and reaching it!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh and suppose I could put in all my info and all that jazz (oh and everyone must see the movie CHICAGO, LOL  just a side note)

And this would normally make me freak out but you know I can see that my body comp is changing so this doesn't make me freak right now  I weighed myself before cardio this morning same time and same scale as always and I am still 134 pounds!!!!  Oh well

yesterday-  7/16/03
7am-8 whites, 1/2c oats, 1 tsp flax
10am-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
1pm- 4oz chicken, 3oz potato
4pm-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
7pm- 4oz turkey, 4 stalks celery, 1 tsp flax
10pm- 3oz steak, 1.5c cuces

Back-
lat pulldowns cable-12x60lbs, 7x70lbs, 10x70lbs(with spot), 12x60lbs
Low Row Hammer- 12x35lbs, 12x45lbs, 2x10x55lbs
One Armed DB Rows-3x10x42.5lbs, 10x37.5lbs
Wide Grip Pullups assisted-4 sets to failure no matter what weight and watching form closely
Hyperextensions 3 sets to failure

Abs-
decline reverse crunch 3 sets of 15-20 to failure
decline crunch 3 sets of 15-20 to failure
machine crunch 3 sets of 15 to failure


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

Great post babe. I agree with almost everything here...however the part about you kicking ass shouldnt be your main focus...i know that you have other reasons for competing and i tell my clients to focus on those more than the actual win. since fitness and figure competitions are soley judged upon personal opinion and isnt a point based sport there is ABSOLUTELY no consistency in what they are looking for. one day they may like the hardest, ripped female and one day they may choose the curvey and femine body. you never know. i am working in the IFBB federation to change this by proposing that all judges attend seminars and courses. when i asked several judges what they were looking for and why a certain person won over another they outright said "to be honest i have no idea what i am looking for". this issue will be cleared up in time as mor and more judges are well versed in fitness and figure instead of jsut bodybuilding. 
Here are a few of my reasons for competing and the main focus when i train to compete. You should try to focus on these aspects of the sport and develop some of your own reasons. 

-to become a more disciplined person in other aspects in my life 
-to enjoy the process of dieting and training and know that small changes are lasting changes
-to meet other people interested in the same way of life (and to meet hotties  )
-learn how the body can change by making the smallest adjustments
-to control your emotions under a high stress environment (the competition itself or just the dieting process)
-to learn from everyone around me 
-get into the best shape possible
-show others that strength and discipline is learned and we are not born with it
-inspire anyone to become a healthier person

well i hope that these things helped you a bit. remember i am always here for you. contest prep. is VERY HARD and i tell everyone that is begining in the sport. so if you need support i am always here


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks J and honestly those answers you put are many of the reasons I do what I do, whether it be competing of not, I would still be training as hard as I do, and eating the same.  Competing to me is just another level to try and take myself to, I have always loved to push myself and this is just the new aspect of life I want to push myself in.  I love the comradery(at times) and how I have made some of my best friends through my life in the gym.  I hope this puts into perspective things I have been thinking and you are a doll!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

your a doll too 
btw how do you eat your eggs in the a.m?
do you hae troubes eating them all?
does your tummy hurt after them?

my headache is gone.
my hornyness is growing.
and my legs are effin killing me.
i need a  massage BAD.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

those were a couple of great posts ladies.

SS ... I believe your comments about doing it for you are very important.  The missus is doing just that.  She is going hard and seing changes and it's for herself.  Do I think she would look better without the workouts, nope.  Did I tell her that, you bet.  But, I also told her not to become healthier for me, or our daughter.  If she choose to do it, it has to be for her.  We'll both love her regardless.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

LOL  I switch between mixing my oatmeal in my eggs and cooking them like a pncakes, a recipe our pain the ass taught me and between just cooking them and putting a the flax on them maybe some mustand or a little salsa and that is it.  I LOVE MY EGGS!!!!  I could eat them all day, what is getting to me is th protein shakes and flax, talk about bad after taste    I haven't really found anything that hurts my tummy yet, only taking all my freaking happy pills in the morning on an empty tummy, that gets to me every once in awhile.

I am glad to hea your headache is gone and yeah my hornyness I think is reaching new levels, work is pretty much going down the tubes due to lack of focus  LOL  He He and I would massage your legs for yah hottie


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

You sound just like someone very close to me and that is so sweet and it means a lot to me that he respects and llikes me as am now, but will be there either way, that is the best feeling and I am sure wife loves you so much for that!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

she would love him even more if he typed these things to her


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> she would love him even more if he typed these things to her


Funny, I've heard the same thing 

hint hint NT


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

what gal wouldn't  (hint hint)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 17, 2003)

I know guys right some guys loose their romantic side of them with me it never dwindles.  : ) PS I GIVE GREAT MASSAGES I did work in the chiropractors for 2 years ya know


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

well then you need to share in the wealth with some people


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

*jenny clears her throat* yes some people need to bring home flowers......LIKE TONIGHT.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm ... there's an awful lot of hinting going on here ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

can you boys handle it??????


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

can we handle what?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

i heard from my friend in pre-marital class that guys can not handle hinting, i found that fuinny LOL    I am just having fun NT


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 17, 2003)

seems likes the good guys are the ones who always get screwed in the end


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Not true, most guys are good, everyone gets screwed all the time, it is life


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

if life were a walk in the park, what fun would it be, you have to have bumps along the way, trust me we have all been screwed some of are just more resentful and bitter then others or show it more


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> seems likes the good guys are the ones who always get screwed in the end



you need to grow up....stop this.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Keep a good attitude and all things will come, i may be young but I know no matter what I keep smiling and keep on a truckin'  look at this i get to see hottie j's back again!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey!
wow..much posting going on...good topics.
Our connection has been 'iffy' at best all day.

Now I get to go and read...
I like your outlook, ss!
I do try and maintain the 'glass half full' outlook myself...hard sometimes...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I know but what good does it do to ruin what could be a good or great day with a bad attidtude    NONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

I went to a seminar once. the motivational guy said something that stuck, and seems to work:
when ever you are in a bad mood. and people ask you, "How are you?"
just say GREAT! doens't matter if you mean it or not, just say it.
everytime some asks you that qustion thru out the day, just keep saying, GREAT!
eventually, your mind set will change and you will in a better frame of mind. It works.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

I got the hint SS ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

good post burner.

my ex used to try to make me smile by poking me over and over when i cryed...it pissed me off at first but always made me smile and get out of my negative mental state. try just scaring the person and get in their face...it works. kinda hard over the net though


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

LOL  I am scared of you J  J/K


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

boo 

you should be scared cause these hormones are outta control.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't think i am scared of the hormones cause so are mine!!!!  I think all males on this planet should be afraid for their...................... well not lives  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

ha! I laugh in the face of fear!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh That is right most men you love if j was coming after them


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

hehehe.

some guys in the back lane asked me if i was a wrestler the other day...i laughed and was going to say yes but i couldnt come up with a name...now that i think about it i still cant come up with a name.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Hmmmm wrestling name for J-  I am thinking oh shoot i had a great one for you


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

Jen Diesel and then maybe if i get popular enough Vin will take it as a compliment and ask me out


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

He will want to take your last name (he wouldn't have to learn a new name then  LOL)


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Shoulders-

seated military press with smith- 15x10lbs, 15x20lbs, 6x20lbs, 8x17.5lbs, 10x15lbs
front raise cable-12x10lbs, 12x10lbs, 10x10lbs
side raises DB-12x12.5lbs, 10x12.5lbs, 8x10lbs, 8x7.5lbs, 9x5lbs
reverse pec deck- 10x60lbs, 10x60lbs, 10x45lbs, 9x30lbs, 15x15lbs
upright rows DB- 3x10x20lbs

standing calve raises slow- 3 x 15 80lbs long and deep and slow
free motion calves- 3 x20x100lbs
seated calvesx-2-x20x45lbs


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

food same as ever

7am-8 whites, 1/2c oats, 1 tsp flax
10am-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
1pm- 4oz chicken, 3 oz potato
4pm-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
7pm- can tuna 1 tsp flax, 3 celery stalks
10pm- 3 oz steak 1 c cuces

Oh and if anyone has a good arm workout I could do tomorrow I would be very in debt, I need a good one to kick my asss  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

Here is one of my favorites and i got this from w8   I copied it from my journal.  Its a burner  but its does the trick 

Superset
3 Sets Cambered bar pressdown: 70x12, 80x12, 90x12
3 Sets Preacher Curl: 30x12, 40x12, 50x8

Superset
3 Sets Single Arm Overhead Extension: 12.5x12, 15x15, 15x12
3 Sets Alternating DB Curl, seated incline: 15x12, 17.5x12, 17.5x11

Superset
3 Sets Parallel bar dips: BWx18 , BWx10, BWx10
3 Sets CG Smith Press w8 per side: 25x10, 25x8, 25x7

Superset
3 Sets Single Arm Cross Body Cable Curl: 30x12, 30x11, 30x10
3 Sets DB Hammer Curl: 15x12, 15x12, 15x12

Superset
3 Sets Single Arm Rope Pressdown: 25x12, 30x12, 35x10
3 Sets RG Cable Curl: 25x12, 30x12, 35x12


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

thanks jodi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

You gonna try it?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh and I am kinda excioted talkd to a guy fiend of mine and his ex-fiancee does fitness and ficgure comps so he used to have to help her pose and tan nd all that jazz so he is going to watch me and help me pose, well at least take pictures and help with the rear turn and take pictures that I can send to a friend so she can critique!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

Of course I am, I always love to kill myself


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

great idea about finding someone to take your pics babe.
you will do great. its good that your starting to work on posing now. most girls dont practice enough and so they dont show all their hard work when they go on stage.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

And that is what I am paranoid about, some just do it so last minute and I on't want to look hot and get in trouble because I can't pose    OK going to go throw up now I am so hungry  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

nothing to throw up....last night i thought i was going to as well....when i got home at 3am i was DYING....so i sat in bed naked and ate cucumbers (cut up) and mustard....held me through the night....but i am friggin starving now  plus i have a sudden urge to hump anything that moves


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2003)

are you going to be on tribe out in vegas LOL....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

i am gonna have to stop this trib in a couple days if it gets any worse or i am gonna get arrested.......never mind Vegas


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2003)

I warned you LOL ...i think you will like the strength increases in the gym  oh when I last took it I increased my caloires by 500 and still was getting leaner and wanted to eat everything thats not nailed down LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

well someone is gonna have to nail me down......humm kinky.  seriously though, i may have strength gains but i cant tell cause i am too busy looking at meat


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> plus i have a sudden urge to hump anything that moves



:bounce:   ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

time to go to sleep i think.....only 2.5 more hours and its the weekend


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

hey hey hey ... consider this Vegas training - you had 3 hours sleep, you should be good to go!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

your right.

just made plans to go out again 


then beach tomorrow/bar/beach/bar/oh yah and sleep


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 19, 2003)

Oh I am so glad that yesterday is over, except for the sunburn I have haunting me right now, 6 hours in a convertible with the tob down in the sun, yeah equals sunburn  LOL  And I never realized how tired and draining that is, plus for any of you that have been to seattle it took us two hours to go 30 miles, talk about bad traffic     

So we get back into town, I am a meal short and hadven't eaten in about 5 hours and I am one cranky gal and tired by this point.  So then I get to go to the gym to do arms and I was so tired and dehydrated I amnot going to even post weights they ae so sad and that even worse part is that it got me tired and pumped  Oh well.

The good thing is is I bought some great stuff at IKEA and I can not wait to put it in my place.  

arms-
Long Bar curl
straight bar push down
incline curl DB
over head skull crusher on cable
hammer curl DB
rever grip single arm

Food I don't want to even put down it was just bad I hate eating protein bars instead of my shales, makes me a complete space cadet.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 19, 2003)

dont worry today will be better


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 19, 2003)

You are a doll I know it will be, i just got done doing half of my cardio and doing theother half in a couple of hours, I need a nap first  LOL  Am super tired,  But it is shaping up to be a good day, hope yours is too abd hope you get a date with the hottie fireman.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 20, 2003)

Well yesterday was much better, went huttubbing last night with some friends and planned a girlfriends bachelorette party and got my eating baits and well my whole routine bacck so that felt great.  Did my 30 minutees on the elliptical and did my HIIT on the bike, yikes!!!  I hurt!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Shortstuff! 

Doing great  I like reading your journal, it's very motivational. I'm starting a kick ass routine tomorrow and dumping all the crap I've been eating! 

When's the comp btw?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Jenny, I have been having fun reading yours, yours is motrivational too but in more of the cute guy standing in the picture way,     You two are so cute!!!!  The first is on October 4th and the second is on October 25th.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok I can concentrate now enough to type up everything from yesterday.  Oh my goodness I have been so tired lately!!!!!!!!!!!!  I fell asleep at 10pm last night and 11pm Saturday night and about the same Friday night.  And I feel awful but I couldn't even get up for cardio this morning.  The day after leg day is almost near to impossible for me to get up for cardio because as of right now I can;t freaking walk!!!!!

Sunday-
5am- 8 whitews, 1/4c oats, 1 tsp flax
8am- 1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
11am- can tuna, 2oz potato
3pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
6pm- 4 oz chicken, 1 c lettuce, 1 tsp flax
9pm- 3 oz steak


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

morning, SS!
just making rounds, getting caught up from the weekend's events!
ohh...I hate sunburns! How 'bout them showers....I got a little one from the mountain climb I did. I will go as far as to say that yours may be worse than mine though....
Putting aloe on it?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

I am much better now just stayed out of the sun for a day and I chilled out  thankl goodness,.  But today it is off to go dress shopping for weddings  or tomorrow whenever I get a free chance  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

who's getting married?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Like 2 of my girl friends and darren's cousin, all in the process of three weeks!!!  Man I am going BROKE!!!!  I want to get married now so they have to give me a bunch of presents  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

just wait your turn...be the sole wedding..you'll get more!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh I have years for that to happen, it just is rough you probably know how it goes,


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Man I still must be out of it, because I forgot to put in my workout  LOL
(all sets of 15)
seated leg curls-40lbs, 50lbs, 50lbs
laying single leg curls-10,10,10
stiff legged Dead on Bench long bar- 10lbs each sidex3
adductors-80lbs, 80,80
leg extensions- 40, 50, 50, 50
Leg Press High and Close- 180, 180, (drop set) 180, 140, 90, 50, 0
Walking Lunges- 25lbs each hand x 3


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

hmm...nice workout.
why two exercises for leg curls?

Walking like 'Frankenstein' now?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

i don't go heavy I go for more of a burn and all o that takes me less then an hour, plus I like to do some for all, and plus trainer says so  LOL  So yeah that or like one of the books I was looking at yesterday, the dummies guide to anal sex for men, walking like someone practiced that book on me  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

as in guys giving guys anal? or so they don't hurt thier female partners?
good read?
I'd hate to see the 'cliff notes' for that one....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

one was for guys and guys and there was one for guys with girls, after i saw the guys with girls I kinda had to leave before i got too interested and would pick up the other one


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

well..I'd guess that that would be the same...the only same part we share...
but..guy on guy..ewwww!
why would u even pick up the other one...the thought of two guys..ugg...I can't even go any further...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

just would be interesting, don't know was in an interesting mood yesterday  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

Heard a joke that I thought was kinda funny:

What's the best thing about being gay?
You can have sex and both be able to watch the game on tv!


(kinda brings a whole new meaning to: He shoots..he SCORES!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

ss...that looks like a terribly painful workout...."the boss" says i gotta do supersets tomorrow


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

Drop sets ...supersets next week : )


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

who me or her??????/now we are talking throw up  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

nonnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooo he's back  he caught us  cant hide from him anywhere


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

I think he lurks until we say something that he can ctach us on  LOL  Then bam he is there


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

i was thinking the same thing


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm like DOO DOO  in babys diaper I'm every where : )


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

thanks..I just ate....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

thanks....i am eating right now.

btw he always talks about bowel movements


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

having anything good to eat ? I just polished off a half a jar of peanut butter YUMMY  and some tuna fish


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

1/2 new chicken pizola sub way sammich.
pretty tasty. Left overs from weekend....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

see journal. boring


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

hymmmm, a chicken salad, went to lunch with my grandfather, got MONEY!!!!!!!!!!  for school!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

so you got a chicken ala cha-ching!
(HA! I made a joke!)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

j'bo I know you love your fat but how about cutting it ?  : P Would I be that mean ?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Man I love my grandpa, and i go to lunch and miss a ton of conversatiobn


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

you got pm little one


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

ok will look, sorry kinda dead brained today


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

your cutting my fat? i did not even have fat at lunch? your mean


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!  I can not walk today, had to do my 30 minutes of cardio this morning after dying through my 45 minutes last night and I AM DYING!!!!!!  I need ice packs everywhere!       

Yesterday had a killer chest workout though and hey trainer, can we do nuts instead of flax in shake, think i may hurl if i have to do that some more  

Chest-
cable crossovers- 15x20lbs, 15x40lbs, 10x40, 10x30lbs, 10x40lbs, 10x30lbs
incline flys DB- 3x15x17.5 (spotted on the last five on last set)
bench press barbell- 15x10lbs (each side), 15x10lbs, 12x10lbs
Incline Press Barbell- 12x5lbs, 12x2.5lbs, 12xbarbell
pushups- 3 sets til failure
THEN 45 minutes of cardio on ellitptical

7am- 8 whties, 1/4c oats, 1 tsp flax
11:30am-4oz chicken, salad, balsamic vinegarette
2:15pm- can tuna, 2oz potato
5pm- 1.5 scopp protein, 1 tsp flax
7:30pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 1 tsp flax
10pm- 3 z steak, cuces


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

what? you don't like flax? Werent you the one who suggested I put...I cna't even say it....flax...on my steak????
oy.
I have to go get pills..that oil tastes..HORRIBLE!
put ice on those legs? How about a hot tub or soak in the bath tub w/ epsom salts of something?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

no one ever listens to me  i said take hemp oil it tastes like nuts. yes, ss you can have 10 nuts instead of flax, but you should have flax or udo's or hemp once a day.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

so if I do nuts, that would mean flax with 2 meals, nuts with two, steak at one and none at the one meal i get of carbs, the woohoo 2oz potato  good thing he isn't reading this  LOL  HI JENNY!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey now you never told me about hemp, i will have to try it, i saw the link you put on your thread, wil have to try


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

sitting here sipping on my Prom 3 with 2 TSBP hemp tastes like vanilla peanut shake. See j'bo I do listen


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

i know you listen and you have a better skin, hormones and physique for it.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

well I don't know what it is but I think I'm getting stagnant training at same place and same time every day.  Jake and I need a change of pace. I want my old gym back wher there was no ac/ all old but in good condition equiptment and no one to bother us and no distractions.  Had shittest workout last night,  I think 5 days a week is too much since we have been going at it for 8 weeks so we decided to go back to 4 days a week for a bit


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok do you know freaking tired I am and how worn out I am, have to seriously drag myself out of bed everyday and then have no days off, but oh well it will all pay off, I no longer am working weekends starting next weekend, so I AM SLEEPING IN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

what wil your training spit be?
I try and keep a 2 on, 1 off split with my shift work, but with going to 'nornal hours' soon, I want to do a mon, tues and thurs, fri split. Something like you do?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

burner she is in hard core training dear.....she never has a day off


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

No NONE!!!  That is why I fall asleep at like 10om on friday nights  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> burner she is in hard core training dear.....she never has a day off


that ? was actually directed towards hardasnails-


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh OK    See brain dead  LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

Burner reason why people fail is becuase they always make excuses. When preparing for any phyiscal event bb or what ever you have to be 100% totally focused.  Just think if she was doing fitness competition.  Her training would be slightly different and Fitness is an awesome sport, but it does put you through mental and phyiscal torture.  It will only make your stronger in the end.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

we got off track, nails-
I was asking your split.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

oh new split is 
chest biceps, calves
legs 
off
back, calves
shoulders, triceps 
off - cardio - dancing 
off - cardio


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

like the dancing part.
cause when i get there, we are going dancing all night


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

thanx-
that sound about how I was going to do mine, but switch delts with back.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

well I dance any where from 3-4 hours a night on fridaynights and saturday night. This is of my secrets to staying lean and ripped, but i haven;t had the motivation to go out and do it but now since i have been tanning and doing cardio and can feel like I'm making progress I think its time for me to come out of my cage.  I just need to break out the clippers to start triming this gorilla hair LOL  Funniest thing is i take food with me to the club and went it comes around chow time I will sneak out in o the car and snag some food and come back in.  I learned never to eat tuna fish doing this. And by the way I will be on the dance floor all night long. I will have to bring a change of cloths becuase I will i'm usually soaked from head to toe from dancing.  All Need is some good trance music and off I go.  Be surprised how fat this big boy can move and how flexible I am   It hilaroius when i come walking into thje club people are like look at this ape and then when the music goes and and picks up peoples attitudes change : )


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

keep the shag, man...chiks dig it!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry bro no bear rug here LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been trying to grow mine out a bit...so not look too 'military' any more...but with my real estate, I want to go after the military market here, so keep it reasonably close to still 'look the part'..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

hair is so out 

i hate any kind of hair on a mans body other than his head.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

well..that would be reason enough to order a full body waxing!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 22, 2003)

well i don;t think the judges would like to judge a wolly mammouth on stage.  If I had the money I would it lasered off.  I hate hair any where except on the thing that houses my brain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

that would be great.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

I thinkg you should just wax it all LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

one big...riiiip!
no thanx....not that into pain.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

its all worth it in the end.

i am into pain


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

go to the whip! Go to the whip!
(possible dialogue comig from the clouds in jbos room..)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

worse then that honey


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

Sorry, I draw trhe line at cattle prods!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

no well i just went to explain and it turned into a laughing smilie.....when instead it was supposed to be rofl=rolling around the floor lashing


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

gotcha!
how's your day going?
It is nice outside..and I am stuck..in here..for another 5.5 hours..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

well same here....its nice outside and i have 2.5 hours to go.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

then..off to the hammock??


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

i have 5.5 and it is like 95


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

you anywhere near the ocean?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

about an hour away


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

oh..the water is c-c-cold..isn't it?
well..it would cool you off real quick!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

i havent had time to swing in my hammock lately.  Actually Friday i did while eating my dinner and watching the thunderstorm. It was nice.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

sounds nice...gonan have to get a nice one in Mexico in december...
I forget..is your attatched to a frame, or ties to two different points?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh I wish I could sit outside it is justr too freaking humid right to sit outside


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

ummm i dont think this swing is for kids burner  well i geuss it could be, but more fun for adults


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

did u switch hammocks recently? I thought you ahd that two person hammock on the porch..


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

lol......its a two person hamock on my balcony but two people cant sit in it.....use your imagination here


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

oh...I have....and it was goooood..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

I am off to do my morning cardio, but did my carb up last night and had to put this in here, I FEEL GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Also, not bloated or anything, actually tighter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Glad you're feeling great SS!  I feel much pretty good today too, feels good to be done with cheating.. I think I've satisfied sugar cravings for the next 6 months.. 

Enjoy morning cardio!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 23, 2003)

Told you !!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

hehhe glad you feel great cause i feel like a bag of herpes 
dry tuna bites ass....i WANT MY MAYO BACK 

well let everyone know i wont be on during the day today....too much work at work  go figure...chat with you all tonight.

have a gret day. love yah. 

jenny

p.s hopefully i survive this effin 100 cal diet


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

LOL  MUSTARD!!!!  J mustard is great!!!  Or are you cutting all condiments???  I love mustard!!!  LOL  Oh I am so freaking wired right now I can not even explain it  LOL  Oh well  


Jenny I am so glad to hear you happier, must have heard from someone HUH/??    Oh I need to go tkae a shower and not be a sweaty mess  LOL  Oh and I can't freaking stop moving  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks Pam!  Yep, I heard from someone.. you can read it in my journal too.. 
I need that kind of energy for my spin class tonight! I hate teaching when I don't feel a 100%


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

I hear you honey, I thnk you just need to walk in there thinking about J being in there and that you guys are having a race or something, just imagine something that will give a bit more energy and pep


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Yesterday-  6am 30 min cardio on treadmill incline
HIIT on recumbant bike

7am- 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
10am- 1.5 scoop protein, 10 nuts
1pm- 4oz turkey, 1 tsp flax, veggie
4pm- 4 oz chicken 1 tsp flax, veggies
7pm- 1.5 scoop protien BCAAS
8:30pm-1c oatmeal, 6oz potato, 1c veggies, 1 TBSP flax, 4 strawberries

I SLEPT LIKE A ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

ok i am here only momentarily to give you the heads up.
busy as heck at work today and have a mini crisis here.
i am dying of hunger and think i may not make it  jj
glad someone has energy and pep 
GEUSS WHAT? fireman left a message on my machine this morning. he thinks it will be fun and wants to talk to me more about it. DAMNIT now i gotta call him back and actually talk to him.  i am freaking out and breathing into a brown paper bag....i have issues talking to HOT men on the phone that i dont know....anyways i will be on later tonight and give you the scoop. have a great day. kisses babe.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok honey, i may not have to help my friend move because he is doing it so dang early, like 2pm today, so I will sign on as soon as I do my back and ab workout, love and good luck hotness


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

good luck....i am gonna need it.

how you convince a guy you dont even know to do a shoot with you is beyond me....we will see...he doesnt even know the details and said that it sounds like fun.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

just tell him he gets to see tyou almost naked and he will be so in


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

he already agreed to do it and doesnt know what he is in for  i will be sure to post the pics and give you all the details over PM.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

OH MY GOODNESS I AM STARVING!!!!!!!!  Just had to scream about that for a sec, thank goodness it is time to eat, thoughtt I was going to die  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

listen missy....you ate a boat load of food last night.... i am dying more than you  

bad news....at the meeting they announced the annual general meeting date and i started to cry....yes, dale i am emotional....No Vegas for me...i may have to go on temp. leave cause THIS SUCKS of all weekends


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

oh honey I am sorry, we can both pout together    Oh hey HELP, do have any kick ass back workouts I can do tonight???  I qwill check your thread thgouh too


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

syupid question but what do you do my dear, I think I have fingured it out, but what exactly do you do that you have to work that weekend?  Oh and hey, I don't get any fat today and I AM DYING!!!!  Portein shake and no fat makes for a hungry pam  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok no wonder I am so blasted hungry, just added up totals and i am freaking eating 1050 cals today!!!!!!!  I swear I eat and am still freaking hungry, this no fat things sucks butt!!!!!!!  Oh well had to let that out but I WANT FOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

Ok kinda irritated, I thought I was going to get out of moving since I hadn't heard from my friend, but he just called and now I have to go help him move, and I didn't bring any food to do that and then go to the gym, so AHHHHHHH  Kinda irritated, and not really wanting top help him and then go to the gym, but oh well gonna have to do it, maybe it can be a fast moving help.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

OKk had a SHITTY workout tonight, was tired and hungry and preoccupied and too many people in my way so i was in and out in 45 minutes and tried to do abs but just could not do it.  But oh well, am cranky and hungry and ready for bed, and not in the mood for anyone right now.

7am-8 whites, 1/4c oats
10am-1/2 prom3
1pm-4oz chicken, 2oz potato
4pm-1/2 prom3
7pm-4oz turkey, 1 c cuces
10pm-3oz steak an veggies

wide grip pull ups-4 sets assisted to failure
one arm cable rows, bent over-12x60, 3x12x70
close grip pull down-3x12x60
behind neck lat pulls- 3x12x45lbs
hyperextensions-4xfailure


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2003)

to be honest 1000 cal is not enough for a effin chicken to live on...you need more fat in your diet especially when your so far out from the comp. add fat in meals one and two and four and cut your cardio....you are going way to hard way too fast....dont care what anyone says :0


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 23, 2003)

how much cardio then hun?  If I am doign 45 minutes on training days in AM and 30 minutes in the AM on nontraining days with HIIT that night..........I am just freaking confused and cranky right now I don't know if I can see straight


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

how many weeks out are you? my clients got to 11% doing 3 sessions of 30min cardio a week. lots of cardio should be done only when you are running out of time and need to cut fast. like my fat ass.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

10 weeks from the first show


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

10 weeks  thats a crap load of time.

so how are you doing this am? me well my legs are jello and i couldnt even straighten them while doing cardio. 

my pants are too tight and i am supposed to be leaning down  

gonna steal a backworkout from yah


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 24, 2003)

pam keep caloires at 10 times body weight and just drop the Fat from meal 2,4  day after carb up and you should be fine.  since being this far out you may want to pull back on cardio to just 4-5 days a week 30 minutes first thing i the morning and see how your body response or just HIT 3 days a week 

your 130-135
so caloires should be about  1300-1400 caloires
about 180-200 protein
40-50 grams FAt EFA's about 60 %  of total fat
carbs around 50 minus the fiber 
carbs 1/2  cup oatmeal in the morning on training days, then fiberous veggies rest of the day and then just add 1 TEASPOON OF EFAS to meal 3 to replace the calories from the carbs you drop 
post workout stick with your Whey, BCCAs, glutemine no fat wait an hour to hour and a half and eat your last meal
in 5 days hit a carb up again but keep the fat in during the day of the carb up 
so bascially your protein should be about 140-150 grams
carbs 200-220 and fats about 60-70

this comes out to be 1700-1800 caloires and should give you a jolt to keep body moving.  give this a try by doing lesds cardio and if you feel like your body is staying the same and not gaining fat weight then stay with this. for 2-3 weeks . you body may need a change for 2-3 weeks to tease your body. It only 2 weeks. Time is to experment now


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

LOL from me, you are the one with the great back  LOL  Tell me about it, my legs haven't shrunk in like, I don't know the last time, I don't think they ever will LOL

Yeah it is a long time, especially since I started dieting at 16 weeks from an august 31st show and now pushed back show to the 4th or even the 11th of october.  Yeah see why I get kinda cranky sometimes.

I am ok, still a really pissy mood though, slept like shit, and had an awful dream and woke up feeling fat and flat and gross  LOL   Oh well enough bitching from me, won't get me anywhere.  Oh and I am driving about 45min away to go see the gal who is going to help me at my shows, be my support and help paint me and all that prep stuff.  We are going to workout together, arms I hope.  OK hun, talk to you soon have to drive 5 min to work  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

HAN you cant seriously load someone with that much info and expect them to decode it. especially when we are dieting. it may make sense to you, however i may be speaking alone here but WHAT THE HELL? ss can you decode the message?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

i have only read it once, and I don't have time right now to try and decode it, am itred and cranky and I am sorry but not in the mood to decode right now.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 24, 2003)

you got mail


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

you better cheer up or i am gonna make you laugh

there once was a girl named jen.
who ate absolutely nothing but chic ken
then one day she took tribes tine
and got obsessed with mr. nine
and that nine then turned into ten.  i know i am good


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 24, 2003)

that can be taken a couple different ways LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

i got it thank you, now off to work like a good girl, maybe I can getoff early, we hope.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

Smile SS... some of us luv ya!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

he he you are too cute I really am ok, better at least getting there, you know you just have those days but I am wearing my bright happy shirt today  

Just want water retention to go away, so am doing dandelion root


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, I know all about THOSE days!!!

At least you're done with your chem project!!!  When do classes start again?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

ack lets not think about that but in the beginning of spetember and then i go through the middle of december  AHHHHHHHHHh  And this is bio and accounting together, I AM GOING O DIE!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 24, 2003)

i will be starving with you so don;t worry LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

Oh see when school starts and dieting, WATCH OUT  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

School and dieting... I may stay far away from you 

No, I would never leave you hanging!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 24, 2003)

SS, where do you go to school?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

I promise I will be nice to everyone here


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

Portland State, you live in folsom???????????


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

i love that town, i go down there like every three weeks, or around that time frame.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 24, 2003)

I used to live in the Sacramento area and my dad still does. I just moved to San Diego on Sunday though because I am going to be starting law school.....It's been a rough couple days trying to find my way around and get adjusted. To top things off, someone hit the bumper of my car while I was in a store...Hit and run and now I also have to get that fixed. Crap happens I guess though...Sigh. Hopefully things get better. Atleast I found a gym.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

That sucks, I love California, want to move down there as soon as I am done with school    What part of sacramento area????  My boy lives in Roseville


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

You decided to keep that boy for awhile longer, huh?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 24, 2003)

Ah Roseville is nice. I used to live in Davis and also about 15 min. away from Davis. I went to UCD for my undergrad. My dad is moving to El Dorado Hills next month and my grandparents just moved there from Palo Alto. I really like the Sac area. Nice people and a really laid back environment. I hope to move back there after law school...maybe Fair Oaks, Citrus Heights, or around there. How is it that you bf lives in Roseville, but you in Oregon?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I used to live in the Sacramento area and my dad still does. I just moved to San Diego on Sunday though because I am going to be starting law school.....It's been a rough couple days trying to find my way around and get adjusted. To top things off, someone hit the bumper of my car while I was in a store...Hit and run and now I also have to get that fixed. Crap happens I guess though...Sigh. Hopefully things get better. Atleast I found a gym.


Cool!!!  What kind of law are you interested in???


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 24, 2003)

Sports and entertainment!! =) I love and know about all sports and my career has to be related to it in some form, or I will not be happy. If that doesn't work out though, I would do corporate. Tax and also being a CPA would also be good because there are a lot of jobs, but I'm not too sure about it.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

Citrus Heights is nice, or crud what is the area called on the way to Folsom lake, I think is that El Dorado hills????  Well long story but he is from this area but moved down there for a job, I have some friends that live there so just in the course of going down to visit i met him and so we go back and forth.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, I am off...I have to put my laundry in the dryer. I am also on one of the community comps because my internet won't be hooked up till the end of the month. Hopefully, I can check back here later.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey Pam!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey DG how are you????  Haven't talked to you in a while, what have you been up to??


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you better cheer up or i am gonna make you laugh
> 
> there once was a girl named jen.
> ...



J'bo, you are quite a poet!!  

SS, you and J'bo sure know how to whore! Wish we were all in the same time zone so I could whore with you when I'm working


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

hey ss....i miss you...where are you?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

hey hottie i am here, how are you this beautiful morning???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Someone is in a better mood


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

wahoo!
three hot women in a row!
what an amazing view before me!
g'mornign, ladies!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Morning to you too B!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

how's you today? Going to have agood weekend? Laying by the pool part of the plans?
The boys gonna play paintball?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

I've got two of my nieces over right now, 6 & 7, so we are doing stuff with them.  MawMaw has them all today though.  Ever try to get little girls to go to sleep at night... quite the experience


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

yes she is 
today is cloudy and i kinda just want to go home and sleep.
i am effin starving and all i get is a bloody shake.
i need a carb up day


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

I amin a great mood, totally surprised the gal I am having heklp me at the shows, she was blown away with how much I have changed with like none of her help  LOL  Then I spent three hours at Darren's parents house and then talked to him for like two hours.  I AM GREAT!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Did you drive to see Darren?  How long of a drive is it?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

No I see Darren in 6 days and he will be blown away he hasn't seen me in 4 weeks, he will see a major diff.  His parents live an horu away from me though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes she is
> today is cloudy and i kinda just want to go home and sleep.
> i am effin starving and all i get is a bloody shake.
> i need a carb up day


just ONE shake? isn't that gonna break down that hard earned muscle?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've got two of my nieces over right now, 6 & 7, so we are doing stuff with them.  MawMaw has them all today though.  Ever try to get little girls to go to sleep at night... quite the experience



I bet your having Fun with them Butterfly!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> just ONE shake? isn't that gonna break down that hard earned muscle?



i just meant that this last meal was only a mini shake...but i added pb and celery...

you should try pb and celery...you may like it...even though its not ritz it does the job


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

I LOVE pb and celery!
where do I put the jelly tho??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

in your pants


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Well yesterday was an interesting day.  Did my 45 minutes of cardio in the morning and then was suppossed to workout with Kippy the gal who is going with me to my shows  but we ended up just chatting, long story, but she was not able to workout so I took the night off from the gym, first time in months.  lSo she was amazed and said I looked great and was like whatever you are doing keep doing it.    So we know where the big thanks goes   

7am-8whites, 1/4c oats 1 tsp flax (thought I was going to train this night)
10am-1.5scoop protein, 10nuts
1pm- 4oz chicken, 2oz potato
4pm-4oz chicken, celery, 1 tsp flax
7pm-1.5 scoop protein
11pm- 3oz steak, cuces


45 minutes cardio elliptical at 5am


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok I am stealing J'bo's arm workout for tonight and here is what I have eaten today

7am-8 whties, 1/4c oats, 1 tsp flax
10am-1.5 scoop protein, 10 macadamia nuts
1pm-4oz turkey, 2oz potato
3:45pm-1.5 scoop protein, 15-20 nuts(oops)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> in your pants


that would be squishy...wait..I might like that...



G'morning, SS!
Whatcha doing on-line on a beautiful Saturday morning?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 26, 2003)

I am always online silly, actualy did my first morning of sleeping in.  Felt great, kinda had my treat meal to curb my PMS cravings that will comuing next week, so I had some Sugar free syrup, may just do a bit extra cardio, or cut back on my veggies later on today.  What about you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

let's see...I too had a cheat meal..of course..according to j'bo...ALL my meals (as of late) have been cheat meals..
oops.

syrup wasn't involved.
I do not directly suffer from PMS, but occasionally have  my 'asshole-itis' come out of remission..

I have been out of the gym for a bit over a week now...will start fresh on Monday...

why cut back on veggies?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

so...why not outside enjoying the summer weather instead of being on line? ME? I am...working....have to be here.
Taking the day off tomorrow and going to go to the Renaisance Festival. Hmm....turkey legs......
(have to have one when go there..required)


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh I am relaxing, looking at how much my place needs to be cleaned, but I am heading to the gym and then costco and then outside to lay by the pool, so I will be getting my daily dose of sun, not to worry.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

pool  eh? Have a camera?
you know...for showing your progress!
  

whatcha gonna get @ Costco?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 26, 2003)

I have to get eggs, pam, turkey burgers and splenda.  I know exciting, maybe a good book too.   

I will defintely take the camera no worries    And I apologize now for looking icky  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

icky? Hot, young, fit woman..in a bikini...pool side...NEVER icky!

you just made me hungry....
I get chicken burgers....

sounds like out shopping lists aer somewhat similar!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2003)

turkey burgers? never heard of them at Costco. I went last night and got my steak and shhhhh trail mix  i did a carb up last night and feel good today, but look HUGE!!!!! shoulders and back look like CHINA's.  shouldnt have had that cherry pie like B told me to


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

I said SLIVER of cherry CHEESE CAKE! Not pie!
you, my dear..are on your own for that one!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2003)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

ok...I won't tell u waht I had for breaky....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

shh...it came in a wrapper....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 26, 2003)

What are you doing home hottie????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm flattered....(blush)
but I am at work...

oh...you weren't...talking to...me...were..you....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 26, 2003)

i am know silly, i am going to make some pies now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

did..someone say..pies?
<sniff sniff>
what kind of pies?

so..when ya going to the pool.....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 26, 2003)

pool now is tomorrow, am going to a friends for a hottub/BBQ party  "


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh I am making a sour cream chrry pie and a key lime pie


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

cherry pie? You trying to lure j'bo down form the frozen tundra?
Yeah..she evidentaly will go to any lengths to grub a on a fresh cherry pie....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2003)

i want pie  we are talking about the food right  anyways either pie will do


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok Pies were a hit and I had none!!!!

9am-1/4c oats, 8 whites, 1 tsp flax
12pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 10 nuts
3pm- 4oz chicken, 1c cuces 1 tsp flax
6pm-1.5 scoop protein, 10 nuts
8:30pm-3oz steak, 1c cuces
11pm-8 whites, 1 tsp flax, 1c cuces
3am- 1.5 scoop protein, 10 nuts

Shoulders-11am
seated DB press-10x20lbs, 10x25, 9x25, 8x25
standing DB raise- 3x12x12.5lbs, 10x15lbs, drop set 15, 12.5, 10,5
Machine lateral raise-10x20lbs, 10x20lbs, drop set 20lbs, 10lbs
reverse pec deck- 3x10x45lbs
up right row barbell-10x40lbs, 10x40lbs, drop set 40lbs, 30, 20lbs

4pm 30 min cardio on elliptical


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Today-

10am-8 whites, 1 tsp flax, 1/2 grapefruit
1pm- 1.5 scoop protein, 10 nuts
4pm-4oz turkey, 1 tsp flax, 1c cuces
7pm-1.5 scoop protein
8:30-9pm- 1c oats, 6oz potato, 1/2 banana, 1c veggies, 1 TBSP flax  (THEN BED!!!!!)

Legs-J'bo's superset workout  LOL  
super set
leg curls-4x40lbsx20
SL BB Dead lifts-4xbar

adductors-20x70lbs,2x20x80lbs

superset-
leg press-3x100lbsx20,120lbsx20
leg extensions-40lbsx20,3x20x30lbs

smith lunges-2x10lbs each side

by the end i was so shaky and weak it was killing me physically and mentally just to hold myself together for that last two sets of lunges.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is my new split:

every six days do a carb up, or whatever 5-7 days is my most draining workout  


Sunday-legs
Monday-Chest, abs and AM 30min cardio
Tuesday-HIIT
Wednesday-Back and abs and 30min am cardio
Thursday-Shoulder, 30 min AM cardio
Friday-Arms, abs 30 min AM cardio
Saturday-HIIT
Sunday-calves and abs 30 min AM cardio
Monday-Chest, abs 30 min AM cardio
Tuesday-HIIT
Wednesday-Back, abs 30 min AM cardio
Thursday-Shoulders 30 min AM cardio
Friday-HIIT and abs
Saturday-Arms and 30 min AM cardio
Sunday-Legs


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 27, 2003)

OK I need to vent here for a sec.  I am a freaky emotional basketcase right now and need to let it out.  I go to Nordstrom to check out the sale today and try on some clothes and got totally depressed because my legs are so freaking big in proportion to me.  Then I go to the gym to do legs, am totally weak and all the way through the workout I feel like I could break into tears any second.  Then I am talking to one of the trainers there, who none of them know what the hell they are talking about in my opinion.  And he tells me he doesn't think he can tell a difference in me at all in the last couple of months, so that toally depresses me even more.  So now I am so close to throwing my hands in the air and saying screw it or I don't know, I don't know what to do.  I don't drink I don't eat crap, another friend of mine who thinks she is competing in a month was freaking drinking last night.  Buit no I was the good one and sat there and watched everyone eat the pies I made and drink and have a good time.  So if you couldnt' tell I am frustrated and feel stuck.  Oh well, thank you for letting me vent, off to eat now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

ok...your 'trainers'...suck.
if other people say they see the differences in you...fuq your trainers. Tell them to go get their tapes and measure!
If you WANT that comp, forget what your friends are doing. You need to concentrate on what YOU are doing! Do not give up, do not give in! Not now! Push thru it! J'bo went thru iot, she can tell you!
AFTER your comp..that you will kick ass in...THEN you can indulge a bit...but you are in a plan, stick to it!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

BUrner you are so cute.  Thanks for those words.  I am so stubborn I won't give up, plus have some very good and very HOT help right now from our sexy J'Bo


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

anytime! Like I said, J'bo went thru the same stuff...so I know a little about what u are going thru.
I ma the motivator coach....
now...drop down and give me.....
pushups...yeah..pushups! lots of them! Do them until I get tired!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey now were you in the service cause you sound like my friend who was a marine and likes to make me do pushups til I puke on chest day  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

yep. I was in the Air Force...cop.
still have my hand cuffs, even..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

LOL  I had a feeling you just had that kinda authority in your voice


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

just remember:
Do whatever the nice cop tells you to!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 30, 2003)

Ha Ha I am sure you would like that mr. nice cop    so what are you up to today, did you see it was over 100 degrees here yesterday.  AHHHHHH  It never got under 70 last night either so sleep was awful, I like the heat during the day but not when I am trying to sleep


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

we've been in the 90's here..it finally broke the past couple days...nice...I like it in the 80's..
I need to work on my web sites....and 800 #....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19750


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm hungry....get to eat in a minute...


----------

